# Como pôr estações da Davis Intruments serial a comunicar via modems



## Panenga Dabira (15 Jul 2017 às 19:59)

Boa noite.

Fui me oferecido  duas estações Vantage Pro2 da Davis e, três modem TC65i para auxiliar a colecta de dados das estações para o pc, que servirá de concentrador, para ajudar as comunidades ribeirinhas que praticam agricultura de subexistencia.

Os manuais do fabricante não são exaustivos na explicação de como pode se efectuar a comunicação através de modems e usando porta serial. Tentei todas formas mas não consegui, pelo que peço ajuda. Pressuponho que os modem para a comunicação por GSM ou GPRS precisam de algumas instruções, instruções estas, que nao tenho. Gostaria de ter solução para as mesmas.

Alias, muitas das vezes ainda no meu pc, o modem não é identificado quando faço teste no software Weathelink.

Para alem de fazer colecta via weatherlink, se existir outras formas de enviar por tcp/ip ou para um ftp já concebido, também aceito, não só, como se existir formas de como fazer para fixar um IP nos modems e acessa-los atraves de remoto IP.

Aguardo ajuda
Cumprimentos


----------



## Toby (15 Jul 2017 às 21:26)

Boa noite,

Desculpem o meu mau português, é belga.
Penso ter lido um problema similar sobre InfoClimat. Mas não é certo efectivamente ter compreendido a vossa montagem.
Modem TC65i?

Para vocês ajudam, dar-me o tipo de VP2 (cabo ou sem fios), tipo de consola, ligação ISS - > consola - > computador - > utente.
Cópias de ecrãs dos setting do WEATERLINK seria bem também.


----------

